# Germinating White Widow, Northern Lights X Bid Bud



## Phrosty2k (Oct 20, 2005)

ddd


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 20, 2005)

-Light is not needed until the seedlings break the soil.
-Start feeding at day 12.  Go easy at first.
-Lower the light a few inches/day until they are 18" above the planttops.  Maintain that height, although you can go as low as 12" if you've got excellent ventilation or an air-cooled hood.
-A light cycle of 24/0 gives fastest growth.
-General Hydroponics makes an excellent 3 part nute system (grow, veg & micro) with directions on how much to use at different stages of a plants life.

What are you doing for fresh air?


----------



## Phrosty2k (Oct 20, 2005)

ddd


----------

